# Die beste monofile Schnur?



## Zanderzeit (6. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich war gestern zum fischen am Neckar, hatte etlich Hänger und sehr viele Köder verloren. War total unzufrieden mit der Monofilen Schnur, scheint Billigware gewesen zu sein. Welches ist die beste *0,18 mm *monofile Schnur auf dem Markt??

Desweiteren suche ich noch eine sehr dünne geflochtene Schnur zum Barschfischen, könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?

Danke im Vorraus!!!

Gruß

Zanderzeit


----------



## ... (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich finde die Stroft als Monofile einfach klasse!
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihr.

Zum Barschangeln ne 5mm Power Pro, da machst Du nix falsch mit #6


----------



## sunny (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Kann das mit der Stroft nur bestätigen. Ne 5 mm-Schnur zum Barschfischen finde ich allerdings nen büschen heavy :q.


----------



## Lorenz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Gamakatsu G-line :vik:


----------



## TRANSformator (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich war gestern zum fischen am Neckar, hatte etlich Hänger und sehr viele Köder verloren. War total unzufrieden mit der Monofilen Schnur, scheint Billigware gewesen zu sein. Welches ist die beste *0,18 mm *monofile Schnur auf dem Markt??
> 
> ...




Ähm, mal ne Frage zu deiner monofilen Schnur.....inwiefern warst du mit der Schnur unzufrieden? In deinem Post begründest du das mit Hängern und Abrissen.
Für die Hänger kann die Schnur nichts und das sie dann reißt ist auch nicht unbedingt unüblich. Ne 0,18er ist ja nicht unbedingt zum abschleppen geeignet und je nachdem, wie stark dein Vorfach war, ist das doch völlig normal, dass sie bei Hängern dann reißt.


----------



## Lorenz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> ... ist das doch völlig normal, dass sie bei Hängern dann reißt.


Seh ich auch so!
Ich hatte gestern auch 3 Abrisse mit meiner 8lbs PowerPro,würde deswegen aber niemals sagen,dass sie "schlecht" ist....


----------



## TRANSformator (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ist ja an sich auch ganz logisch. Mal angenommen, es wird mit Stahlvorfach und Drilling gefischt und der Drilling hängt irgendwo bombenfest an nem Baumstamm, der sich keinen Meter wegbewegen lässt. Wenn der Haken mehr hält als ne 0,18er Schnur, reißt halt die Schnur. Und so eine 0,18er hat halt nicht soviel Tragkraft.


----------



## froxter (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Gamakatsu G-line :vik:




Yep! Kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen!


----------



## thiax (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

*shimano technium

vorher nur unsinn auf spule gehabt, jetzt o.a. unterschied wie tag und nacht.

vom preis her auch n witz
*


----------



## melis (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Stroft GTM und GTP
Quantum Quattron PT und Quattron PT Braid


----------



## HEWAZA (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Die Stroft bei den Monos und bei den Geflecht scheiden sich die Geister, gibts aber schon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Beiträge dazu. Gaaaaaaaaanz viel Stoff zum lesen hier im Forum.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Barsch-Guru (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



thiax schrieb:


> *shimano technium*
> 
> *vorher nur unsinn auf spule gehabt, jetzt o.a. unterschied wie tag und nacht.*
> 
> *vom preis her auch n witz*


 
Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Ich fische seit Jahren die technium in versch. Stärken. Die Schnur ist Dehnungsarm und extrem belastbar. Vor allem verdrallt diese Schnur nicht wenn man sie mal eine längere Zeit nicht benutzt. Ist halt Qualität!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Wenn die Schnür auch weniger Dehnung haben darf, kommst du an einer Mono aus Japan nicht vorbei! Wenn du allerdings etwas mehr Dehnung haben möchtest greife zur Stroft GTM! 

Mfg Flo


----------



## Case (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Mit der Stroft liegst Du sicher richtig.

Aber in der Neckargegend die Du beangelst kannst nehmen was Du willst.
Da sind dauernd  Veränderungen am Gewässergrund. Verluste sind vorprogrammiert. 

Zum Barschfischen würde ich Dir eine 12er Fireline empfehlen.

Case


----------



## Franky (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich habe zum gaaanz leichten rumspinnern die 12er Quantum PT Super Braid (angegeben mit 6 kg Tragkraft) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. In dieser Klasse sicherlich eine der besseren Varianten!! Die 12er Spiderwire wirkt dagegen schon kräftiger, wird aber mit "nur" einem Kilogramm mehr angegeben.


----------



## bacalo (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich bin der Centron von Dega sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zanderzeit (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps. 
Zum Barsch und Forellenfischen eine Crystal Fireline oder eine Power Pro.


Hab mir jetzt die Trilene Maxx bestellt.


----------



## Zanderzeit (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Was haltet ihr von der Berkley Trilene Maxx 0,18mm (3,7 KG Tragkraft)


*Berkley Trilene Maxx*
*Monofile* Schnur
Durchmesser: *0,18* mm
*3,7* KG Tragkraft
*300* m Spule
*Preis pro Meter Euro 0,02*
Farbe: *clear*


----------



## Chrizzi (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich hab mal die Stroft auf der Rolle gehabt. Mir hat sie zu viel Dehnung und kann im allgemeinen einer Sunline Machinegun Cast oder Toray Bawo Polyamid Plus nicht das Wasser reichen. 

Dazu weiß ich noch nicht, warum man zum Barsche zuppel oder Forellenfischen eine Geflochtene braucht. Es sei man jigt nur, dann ist sowas natürlich vom Vorteil.


----------



## melis (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

@ Chrizzi 
Die Sunline und Toray sind aber mehr oder weniger FC Schnüre und können nicht unbedingt mit der GTM verglichen werden. Das nicht das Wasser reichen kann man nur auf die Dehnung sagen wenn wenig Dehnung gewünscht wird. Vergleicht man anderes wie Knotenfestigkeit können Sun und Toray der Stroft nicht das Wasser reichen. 

Bei Forelle und Barsch sollte die Mono Dehnung der Stroft nicht das Ko-Kriterium sein.


----------



## Hechtmagnet (6. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Meine Stimme hat auch die Stroft. Auf jedefall.


----------



## HEWAZA (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt die Trilene Maxx bestellt.



Und warum?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich war mit der Trilene 0,16mm absolut nicht zufrieden!

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



melis schrieb:


> @ Chrizzi
> Die Sunline und Toray sind aber mehr oder weniger FC Schnüre und können nicht unbedingt mit der GTM verglichen werden.



Die Machinegun Cast oder Bawo Polyamid Plus sind Nylons und keine FC, die kann man sehr wohl mit der GTM vergleichen. 

Vielleicht verwechselst du die Nylons mit der Sunline FC Sniper/FC Sniper BMS/Shooter/etc. Toray hat auch noch FC Schnüre im Angebot. 

Die beiden von mir genannten (Machinegun Cast und Bawo Polyamid Plus) sind Nylons.

Exkursion: Nylon ist ein Polyamid.



melis schrieb:


> Das nicht das Wasser reichen kann man nur auf die Dehnung sagen wenn wenig Dehnung gewünscht wird.



Wann wünsch ich mir schonmal viel Dehnung? Beim Spinnfischen ist Dehnung nicht gerade dein Freund. Nur ich seh kein Grund bei kleinen Ködern für Barsch oder gar Forelle mit einer Geflochtenen auszukreuzen, das klappt mit Mono super, auch Hechte kann man sehr gut noch mit Mono fischen.

Ich hab mit einer 28er Stroft mal gefischt, fand sie ok. Hatte zwar noch "gut" Dehnung, aber was gar nicht ging, war ihr verhalten auf der Spule (Multirolle). Da sind die beiden von mir genannten Schnüre wesentlich besser. 



melis schrieb:


> Vergleicht man anderes wie Knotenfestigkeit können Sun und Toray der Stroft nicht das Wasser reichen.



Seh ich anders. Man kann nicht jede Schnur gleich knoten. Bei der MGC darfst du nicht zu viele Windungen bei dem ClinchKnoten machen, sonst hält der nicht viel. Ich hab bei mehreren Schnüren das "Problem" schon gehabt, auch bei FC Vorfächern, dass man erstmal experimantieren musste, wie viele Windungen den Knoten bekommen, das kriegt man fix raus indem man normal knotet, dann mit wenigen Windungen und meistens passt es dann auch schon.


----------



## michi2244 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Die Stroft ist zur Zeit das beste was auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



michi2244 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Die Stroft ist zur Zeit das beste was auf dem Markt ist.



|uhoh:|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Zanderzeit (7. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Und warum?



Wegen der besseren Tragkraft und des besseren Preises..


----------



## Lorenz (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

*Kennt ihr die?*


----------



## HEWAZA (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Wegen der besseren Tragkraft und des besseren Preises..



Hab mich nur gewundert das du diese Schnur ausgewählt hast, obwohl sie kein einziges mal erwähnt wurde. Also wenn ich gefragt hätte und in den meisten Fällen die Schnur XY erwähnt worden wäre hätte ich mir die mal ausprobiert. Aber deine Entscheidung.

Gruß u. Petri
HEWAZA


----------



## holli-holunder (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Wegen der besseren Tragkraft und des besseren Preises..


 
Dann wäre ich lieber auf die Berkley Trilene Ultra Thin + gegangen, die habe ich als 16er drauf und hat da schon 4,1 Kilo Tragkraft. Vom Preis her ist sie bei meinen Händlern genauso.


----------



## Dimon_93_angler (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Berkley Fireline ist für mich auf jeden Fall eine der besten geflochtenen Schnüren^^


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Dimon_93_angler schrieb:


> Berkley Fireline ist für mich auf jeden Fall eine der besten geflochtenen Schnüren^^



Die Standard Fireline ist keine geflochtene sondern eine Thermofusionsschnur.


----------



## Franky (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich gehe nie ausschließlich nach der Tragkraft bei Schnüren! Je mehr Tragkraft, desto höher ist sie verstreckt, desto steifer ist der Draht. Die o.g. Trilene Ultra ist dafür ein sehr gutes, oder besser sehr schlechtes Beispiel!!! Die Stroft ist schon sehr stark für ihre Durchmesser, dennoch versuchen einige es immer noch zu toppen, wobei z.T. wirklich phantastische Werte (oder Phantasiewerte) angegeben werden. Stroft GTM, SiglonV, QuattronPT und einige andere (aber lange nicht alles!) sind Schnüre, die meiner Erfahrung nach eine recht gute Kombi aus Geschmeidigkeit und Tragkraft bieten...


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Dimon_93_angler schrieb:


> Berkley Fireline ist für mich auf jeden Fall eine der besten geflochtenen Schnüren^^




Dann haste aber noch keine andere gefischt!?


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich lieber auf die Berkley Trilene Ultra Thin + gegangen, die habe ich als 16er drauf und hat da schon 4,1 Kilo Tragkraft. Vom Preis her ist sie bei meinen Händlern genauso.


ja, aber diese schnur ist auch so ne mogelpackung, der durchmesser stimmt nicht, ich hatte die 0,25er auf einer baitcastrolle-realer durchmesser laut digitalem meßschieber=0,28xxmm.auserdem ist sie etwas zu steif, knickt sich die schnur irgendwo ein wenig ein hat man sofort ne "sollbruchstelle"
die gamakatsu g-line ist wirklich ne gute schnur, ich hatte sie 1 jahr lan auf der bc und war durchweg zufrieden mit ihr, aber ich weiß nicht ob man den hiesigen tragkraftangeben trauen darf..


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Das ist für mich zu Zeit die beste Monofile *Berkley Trilene Sensithin Ultra 0,18mm / 5,8kg*

..... wenig dehnung, super Tragkraft und super Abriebfest.

Kann sie nur weiter empfehlen#6


----------



## heinzrch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Suffix Magic Touch, bestellt beim GSshop Builder oder so ähnlich, vor nem knappen Jahr hier im Board anlässlich einer Aktion. Die Schnur kommt (fast) an Tectan oder Super G line hin, kostet aber nur nen Bruchteil derer...
Und: lieber mal öfters frische Schnur drauf, als ne teure Schnur zu lange gefischt (weil sie ja so kostbar ist )


----------



## Lorenz (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Hab mich nur gewundert das du diese Schnur ausgewählt hast, obwohl sie kein einziges mal erwähnt wurde.



*Wenn die Produkte ,trotz Nachfrage bei mehreren objektiven Quellen, nach den Herstellerangaben gewählt werden,dann kann ich solangsam echt nachvollziehen wieso soviel auf dem deutschen (?) Schnurrmarkt gelogen wird!!

Da braucht man sich ja echt nichtmehr zu wundern...* |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



			
				Lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Da braucht man sich ja echt nichtmehr zu wundern...



ich wundere mich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich würde mich auch nicht darüber wundern, wenn ich mit Steinen beschmissen werde, wenn ich behaupte, ein Kreis sei rund, jedoch ein namhafter Hersteller meint, er sei eckig...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



Franky schrieb:


> ich wundere mich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich würde mich auch nicht darüber wundern, wenn ich mit Steinen beschmissen werde, wenn ich behaupte, ein Kreis sei rund, jedoch ein namhafter Hersteller meint, er sei eckig...



|good:


----------



## Zanderzeit (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Bedanke mich nochmals für die vielen Beiträge. Werde mir jetzt zusätzlich noch die Stroft oder G-Line holen.

Zudem benötige ich aber noch eine 0,30 mm Schnur zum Karpfenfischen. Bisher hatte ich da nie großen wert drauf gelegt. Jedoch würde mich interessieren welche widerum in diesem Durchmesser die höchste Populariät aufweist?
Kann auch gerne etwas teuerer sein.

Gruß

Zanderzeit


----------



## andy_Spro (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Gamakatsu G-line oder Stroft :vik:


----------



## Zanderzeit (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Gamakatsu G-line::: wo gibts die günstig?


----------



## Ossipeter (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

1000m bei Gerl...... umbei 60EUR.


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Hallo, Sportfreunde!
Ich verwende seit Jahren zum Spinnfischen hauptsächlich auf Hecht die blassgrüne monofile Damyl Tectan Schnur in den Stärken 0, 30 und 0, 35 mm. Die Schnur hat gute Tragkraftwerte, ist dabei geschmeidig und auch abriebfest. Mich hat diese Schnur noch nie im Stich gelassen. Inzwischen fische ich diese Schnur auch in 0, 18 er oder 0, 20 er an meiner Matchrute und bin sehr zufrieden. Ihr merkt schon: Ich mag diese Leine...


----------



## welsfaenger (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

bei mir das gleiche,

Stroft, Tectan, Quattron

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

@Lorenz u. Franky,

so sind die meisten "Kunden" nunmal, wollen unbedingt beschissen werden, wenn man ehrlich ist verkauft man nichts. Einfach Werbungsblind die meisten. 
Ist aber nicht nur bei Angelsachen so.


----------



## heinzrch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

G-line ist wohl beim Schirmer deutlich günstiger als bei Onkel Gerlinger ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich empfinde den offiziellen Handelspreis der WAKU Stroft GTM mit 7 EUR p.100m einfach als Wucher! :r 
(der laut einem Ebay-Preisniedriganbieter auch gnadenlos durchgesetzt wird)
Deswegen kann die Schnur bei solchen Preisen schon mal gar nicht gut sein.

Eine gute Mono braucht nicht viel mehr als 2 EUR p.100m zu kosten, für 7 EUR p.100m und sogar darunter bekomme ich erstklassige Markengeflechtschnüre Spiderwire, Firewire, PowerPro ... das paßt da wieder.

Für 2000m G-Line findet man Preise von 45 EUR, wenn man ein wenig googelt.
Das ist bei 1/20 ein Preis von 2,25 EUR p.100m und schon wieder im grünen Bereich! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich empfinde den offiziellen Handelspreis der WAKU Stroft GTM mit 7 EUR p.100m einfach als Wucher! :r
> (der laut einem Ebay-Preisniedriganbieter auch gnadenlos durchgesetzt wird)
> Deswegen kann die Schnur bei solchen Preisen schon mal gar nicht gut sein.
> 
> ...



Das ist der Grund, warum es hier keine (für mich) brauchbaren Monos gibt. Der deutsche Markt hat kein/zu wenig Bedarf an solchen Nylons, daher muss man in den Staaten oder in Japan gucken.


----------



## Bobster (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

@Angeldet
_Ich empfinde den offiziellen Handelspreis der WAKU Stroft GTM mit 7 EUR p.100m einfach als Wucher!_  :r

Genau !
...man kann sich aber auch die GTP holen und bekommt
dann zwangsläufig 100m GTM umsonst !!

Nun stellt sich allerdings dann die Frage welche der beiden 
überteuert ist :q
oder handelt es sich um eine Mischkalkulation |rolleyes

Bobster


----------



## Chrizzi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Was habt ihr gegen 7 Euro / 100 m? 

Beim Geflecht haut ihr teilweise auch mehr raus. Ein gutes Nylon kostet halt etwas mehr als so ein NoName Gummiband, ist doch beim Geflecht auch so.


----------



## heinzrch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

wenn ich ne gleichwertige Schnur für 2€/ 100m bekomme, warum soll ich dann 7€ zahlen ?
Ich zahl eh schon bei allen Gütern des täglichen Verbrauchs einen Großteil dafür, um die  utopischen Zinsansprüche von leistungslosen Einkommen (Aktionären der AG, hier Stroft) zu befriedigen, dann muß ich diesen das Geld doch nicht auch noch hinterherwerfen.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich kenne die G-Line nicht, wenn mir die Strippe über den Weg läuft kauf ich die. Mal sehen ob die Schnur mit den mir bekannten Nylons mithalten kann.

Aber, welche G-Line ist es denn? 

Super G-Line
G-Line Competition
G-Line Topcaster
G-Line Topcaster Fluo
G-Line Fluorocarbon (fällt raus, weil FC)
G-Line Ocean Orange


----------



## Hechtmagnet (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Stroft extrem teuer ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld wert. 

Zum matchen benutze ich eine Tubertini Navy Blue, welche ebenfalls ganz schön geil ist.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (9. April 2009)

*AW: Die beste monofile Schnur?*

moin,

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit der super g-line gemacht. Gekauft habe ich sie bei schirmer.


MfG


----------

